# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Game thủ lập kỷ lục Guinness với bộ sưu tập Street Fighter

## wekhanh

Yêu thích game và sưu tập những món đồ liên quan tới tựa game mình dành tình cảm là câu chuyện rất bình thường của bộ phận game thủ trên toàn thế giới, nhưng có một bộ sưu tập khổng lồ để được ghi vào sách kỷ lục Guinness thì lại là chuyện hiếm có và không phải ngày nào cũng xảy ra.

Clarence Lim và bộ sưu tập Street Fighter khổng lồ trong suốt hơn 20 năm qua


Mới đây, "_Sách kỷ lục Guinness năm 2015_" đã chính thức vinh danh game thủ với tên gọi Clarence Lim với tư cách là người có bộ sưu tập các sản phẩm liên quan tới thương hiệu *Street Fighter* lớn nhất trên toàn cầu. Được biết, Clarence Lim đã ưu thích *Street Fighter* từ khi còn rất nhỏ, và cất công thu thập những sản phẩm như băng đĩa game, poster, sách báo, figure... có liên quan tới dòng game đối kháng danh tiếng trên trong hơn 20 năm qua. Tổng cộng, bộ sưu tập có tới 2723 món vật phẩm tương quan tới *Street Fighter*.
Ngoài ra, Clarence Lim cho biết rằng anh còn sưu tập nhiều sản phẩm game khác của hãng Capcom như *Devil May Cry*, *Star Fox*, *Darkstalkers*...

Giấy chứng nhận từ sách kỷ lục Guinness về bộ sưu tập của Clarence Lim



Những hình ảnh hậu trường quay bộ phim tư liệu "I Am Street Fighter"


















>>*Xu hướng biến quảng cáo thành game mobile thú vị*

----------


## phimvznet

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

